# Getting Started With Modding Market Apks?



## DivinityCycle (Nov 7, 2011)

I've recently been working on putting together a relatively uniform setup for my phone, which lead me to this forum. I am using several of the modded APKs found here (transparent apps FTW!!!), but there are a few random things I want to put my own finishing touches on. I'm not trying to do anything crazy, just do some color mods on some graphics. As far as I know this should be as dumb as find the PNGs you need, mod them up, re-sign the APK, and reinstall it. However, I cannot get my modified APKs to install







I believe its got something to do with re-signing the APKs properly. I've tried about 5 different methods that I found through this forum and others. Nothing has lead to success









My environment is:
-Windows 7 Ultimate x64 w/ Java and various tools available in the command path
-Motorola Droid X running the most recent build of CM4DX GB

Target Apps (all basic widget mods):
-Mint.com
-Transdroid
-PlayerPro Music Player
-GoogleVoice


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Also don't forget to uninstall the original apk... otherwise it won't install.
What are you using to re-sign the apks? try "zipsigner 2.apk" if the program you are using doesn't work. I use it when I tweak some apps and need them signed to install

Hope that works


----------



## DivinityCycle (Nov 7, 2011)

Here's exactly what I just did, using the Mint.com app as my test case:
-Installed the Mint app using the Market.
-Using Root Explorer, copied the Mint APK file to my SD card
-Using the system Applications Manager, I deleted the data for the app and then uninstalled the app
-Connected phone to my computer and copied APK from SD card to my computer
-opened APK file using 7Zip
-in 7Zip, I deleted 4 PNG files out of /res/drawable
-Then in 7zip, I put the modified copies of those files back into /res/drawable (they all have the same filenames)
-copied the modified APK file back to the SD card
-on my phone, installed ZipSigner2 (get it here: https://market.android.com/details?id=kellinwood.zipsigner2&hl=en )
-Signed the APK using ZipSigner2 (using the 'platform' key)
-Then I attempted to install the APK by going to the modded & signed APK file in Root Explorer and clicking on it.
-I get the "Application not installed" message.









What am I missing?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you figure this out or still needing help?

Also, did you uninstall the previous version you installed? You'll have to do so before the modded one will install.


----------

